# شرح اساس ال fluid mechanics بصور متحركة.



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شرح اساس ال fluid mechanics بصور متحركة.
بعمل ب البور بينت ............ كل ما عليك عملة هو ان تضغط على علامة الكاس الموجودة ب البرنامج تلاحظ انة عمل full screen وبعد كدة استخدم ال spase bar من الكيبورد للتصفح .
الرابط ..................... :
http://www.cet.nau.edu/~end2/me395/Lecture 2.ppt
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مع تحياتى ...........................:55: .................................................


----------



## ahmed morshidy (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عمل فعلا رائع ....يا ريت ما تحرمناش من هذه الاعمال الممتازة وياريت تبقى على باوربوينت ايضا
الباوربوينت ممتاز فى اعمال الشرح والعرض 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخى العزيز مرشدى وبأذن الله فى مواضيع قادمة ان شاء الله .
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechanical9 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ِشكرا يا أخى الفاضل ونود أن تمتعنا دائما"


----------



## eng_hazem123 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[
*
:12: 
:67:


----------



## مطور مصرى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز
مساهمة جيدة وجزاك الله خيرا والى المزيد


----------



## uday12 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع 
اخوك


----------



## عاشق الميكانيكا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر و ياليت تكثر من المواضيع هذة


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا باشا على الملف وعلى الافادة


----------



## احمد رفعت عثمان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ممكن مساعدة فى مجالpiston pump


----------



## ابن الطموح (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز.....


----------



## أبو عدي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

رائع
رائع
رائع
ألف شكر


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جاري التحميل الان ...وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## العرندس (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جاري التحميل .......

الف شكر .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## ايهاب موسى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## PReCiouS PeaRL (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية يا رب


----------



## غالى رزق (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا عم هورا اخوك غالى


----------



## جكجوكة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

]]


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايه يا بنى انت لسه عايش..*



غالى رزق قال:


> الف شكر يا عم هورا اخوك غالى



ابعتلى اخبارك فى رساله خاصة ماشى يا هندسا


----------



## Fennec82 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة*



Fennec82 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي[/
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## marine_diesel (6 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you very musch marine eng. Maher


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخى مارين ديزل


----------



## السيف العربي (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً والف شكر على ماقدمته لنا


----------



## الطموني (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر يا اخي موضوع جميل ورائع


----------



## ابو خلاوي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكور*

عرض رائع تشكر عليه
:63:


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا سيف العرب
شكرا ايهاب
شكرا ابوخلاوى
شكرا طمونى
شكرا fennec82


----------



## بهاءالدين (10 أكتوبر 2006)

وحشتنا يا هندسة ايوة كدة الله يباركلك


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ويبارك فيك اخويا بهاء الدين


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (14 أكتوبر 2006)

ِشكرا يا أخى الفاضل ونود أن تمتعنا دائما


----------



## eslam5amis (14 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك جزيلا اخى Eng-maher عملك جميل جدا فارجو منك ان تساعدنى بمعلومات عن جميع اجهزة قياس معدل السريان فى السوائل وطريقة عمل كل جهاز ومكوناته وبالأخص Venturi Meter جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهند عوض زيدان (15 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك المهندس ماهر ارجو ان تساعدنى عن جميع اجهزة قياس معدل السريان فى السوائل وطرقة عملها ومكوناتها


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشاركات قسم الهيدروليك*

ياريت لو من يعرف شئ من الهيدروليك يضعه هنا لكي يستفيد الجميع من دوائر او رسومات
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
من علمني حرفاً كنت لهو عبداً
معاً من اجل نهوض ببلادنا العربيه :32:


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*



مهند عوض زيدان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك المهندس ماهر ارجو ان تساعدنى عن جميع اجهزة قياس معدل السريان فى السوائل وطرقة عملها ومكوناتها



عزيز مشكور واليك بعض الروابط فى الموضوع الخاص ب اجهزة القياس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26748

*******************************************************

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26746


----------



## amr assem (16 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks for you


----------



## amir eleslam (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب : ماهر

وننتظر منك المزيد دائما


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور كتير اخى امير السلام .. 
ومشكوووور اخى عمرو ..
ومشكوررررر اخى طالب العلم ...
وكل عام وانتم بخير .


----------



## a178r (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## ضياء المنسي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك 
اخي


----------



## نار (16 أكتوبر 2006)

pls i want one quetion do u know about ascientific feild cald magnatic hydro draulic pls pls i want information
.


----------



## ameng (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## نار (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب مواقع عن دورة الهواء خلال البولير*

منفضلكم اريد مواقع عن السخان الغازىاللىفى ا لبويلر لانى تعبت من التدوير


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور 
ameng 
نار 
ضياء المنسي 
a178r 
مشكوووووووورين جميعا


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (19 أكتوبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> شرح اساس ال fluid mechanics بصور متحركة.
> بعمل ب البور بينت ............ كل ما عليك عملة هو ان تضغط على علامة الكاس الموجودة ب البرنامج تلاحظ انة عمل full screen وبعد كدة استخدم ال spase bar من الكيبورد للتصفح .
> الرابط ..................... :
> http://www.cet.nau.edu/~end2/me395/Lecture 2.ppt
> ...



اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع اخي العزيز 

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال:84:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (19 أكتوبر 2006)

Eng-Maher قال:


> شرح اساس ال fluid mechanics بصور متحركة.
> بعمل ب البور بينت ............ كل ما عليك عملة هو ان تضغط على علامة الكاس الموجودة ب البرنامج تلاحظ انة عمل full screen وبعد كدة استخدم ال spase bar من الكيبورد للتصفح .
> الرابط ..................... :
> http://www.cet.nau.edu/~end2/me395/Lecture 2.ppt
> ...



اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الموضوع اخي العزيز 

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال:84:


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكووووووووووور اخى طالب العلم على هذا الإطراء . ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## minajim (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## minajim (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



minajim قال:


> اكثر من رائع


مشكوووووووووووووووور اخى كتير


----------



## القيروان (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكوووووووووووووووورحبيبي 
والله يعطيك الف عافيه *


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (28 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووور م/ مجدى


----------



## semsem22033 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر و ياليت تكثر


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خبير.ص (31 أكتوبر 2006)

trés bien , merci beaucoup


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووور اخى نوار


----------



## ozy (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور ozy


----------



## samer44za (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*وفقك الله الى كل خير*

اشكر اخي على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا وليس غريب على اعضاء المنتدى مثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## حسام البرغثي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

حاجة سمحة حاجة سمحة


----------



## مرسي (9 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى سامر44 .
مشكور اخى حسام
مشكور اخى مرسى


----------



## المهندس المتميز (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووور اخى ...المتميز..


----------



## eng_houssam (19 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## خالد النميس (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## سعيد القطب (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاااااااااااز جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور / حسام
// خالد
/// سعيد 
الـــــــــــــــــــــف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## النورين (21 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يلخووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فؤش2 (22 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (23 فبراير 2007)

كالعادة يأ اخ ماهر ..... مبدع 

تحيااااتي


----------



## عماميد (23 فبراير 2007)

هذا ملف مفيد جدا ، فلك ألف شكر عليه . ونرجو المزيد من ملفات الباور بوينت.


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2007)

مشكوور اخى شريف كتير 
كما اشكر اخى العزيز عمايد


----------



## hamada_hassan_e (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خبير.ص (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المحتوى الذي يلخص اساسيات مكانيك الموائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى نوار


----------



## احمد رفعت عثمان (29 مارس 2007)

لو سمحتم ممكن مساعدنى بمعلومات عن انظمة الطواحين المستخدمة فى صناعة الاسمدة


----------



## boora (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rwanm (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جاري التحميل .......

ارجو نفس الموضوع عن الطلمبات الترددية


----------



## rwanm (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جاري التحميل .......

ارجو نفس الموضوع عن الطلمبات الترددية وشكرا


----------



## rwanm (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جاري التحميل .......

ارجو نفس الموضوع عن الطلمبات الترددية وشكرا


----------



## أولاًعربي (15 أبريل 2007)

Jjaza allahu khayran


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (22 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً علي هذا العمل الممتع والمفيد


----------



## غسان ميدة (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a_h9 (27 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكررررر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 أبريل 2007)

عمل رائع جدا وهذا ليس جديد عليك
وشكرا


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (27 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (27 أبريل 2007)

ننتظر منك الجديد
واتمني من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير احمد (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مهندس بحرى جديد


----------



## الجدى (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا و شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا 
على هذا العمل نرجو المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيد


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووررررررررر


----------



## benadem (29 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل . جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## benadem (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Brave Heart (29 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

الله اينور قلبك و عقلك ويكرمك بنور الفهم الهي آمين


----------



## م براق (29 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا استاذي ماهر


----------



## Bassoom (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النبات المعطر (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رنوووووش (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم , شرح مادة fluıd mechanıcs ما اشتغل عندي , في ملفين اتنين بس . الدنيا , وقصة


----------



## رنوووووش (15 مايو 2007)

اسف , هلا فتح معي . يجزيك الخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مايو 2007)

اشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه فى حقى


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا ياكبير


----------



## رنوووووش (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا م . ماهر بس اتوقعت ان الموضوع يكون أوسع من هيك ........... لاننا بحاجة الى بعض التفصيل ...............


----------



## رنوووووش (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا م . ماهر :77: بس اتوقعت ان الموضوع يكون أوسع من هيك ........... لاننا بحاجة الى بعض التفصيل ...............:55:


----------



## امودى_1 (18 مايو 2007)

الشكر لك على هذا الكتاب الثمين


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اريد معرفة الكثير عن محطات المياه من فضلكم


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس عمر محمد (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الشرح بالصرااااااااااااااااااااحه رووووووعة


----------



## الشيخ محمد mm (9 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## كاظم عسكر (9 يوليو 2007)

على قدر اهل العزم تاتي العزائمُ ----- وتاتي على قدر الكرام المكارمُ
وتكبر في عين الصغير صغارها ----- وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائمُ

جزاك الله خيرا كثيراً


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (9 يوليو 2007)

*مية مية.........*

مجهود رائع والمزيد من التقدم يا باشمهندس:15:


----------



## سجاد العراقي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز , والى مزيد من هذه الأعمال الرائعة.:20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## عبدالاله أحمد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي وماقصرت .... معلومات ممتازة


----------



## فرح ال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا رائع يا سلام عليك


----------



## فرح ال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا رائع ياسلام عليك 
الف تحية وشكر


----------



## محمود2009 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس دي المحاضرة التانية 
في الأولى بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم واسال الله تعالي ان يوفقك لكل خير ويجعلك من عباده العلماء


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا الموضوع يخص طالب هندسة ميكانيكا


----------



## كزكز (19 أكتوبر 2007)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الدمراوى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجازيك عنا خير


----------



## م المصري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

ملف رائع 
شكرا لك


----------



## مستشار (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaan gazylan ya bashmohandas


----------



## ابو رائد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشككووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hooda_tt (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اريد موقع او كتاب عن اختيار المعادن وخصائصها


----------



## خالد1390 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سبع الليل (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا لك وجاري التحميل*


----------



## halim mohamed (22 يناير 2008)

الف شكر اخى


----------



## محمد شعبان 68 (23 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (23 يناير 2008)

merci gedan lik


----------



## ليث الصحراء (26 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ليث الصحراء (26 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ميكانيكس (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (29 فبراير 2008)




----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

لا أملك سوى كلمة شكراً جزيلاً . جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (29 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه رائع جدا


----------



## احمد الجداوى (2 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 مارس 2008)

قرات جميع الردود والف شكر لكل من ساهم فيها


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (3 مارس 2008)

والله انك اسد


----------



## المهندس الحالم (9 مارس 2008)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## هلال البطاشي (9 مارس 2008)

:12: جزاكم الله أألف خير


----------



## علولو (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد مؤنس (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alfaydi (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## مروة2009 (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## الفنك (13 مارس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## كمر (14 مارس 2008)

شو شو شو شكرا بالحيل................


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (14 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس طاحون (15 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2008)

قرات جميع الردود والف شكر لكل من ساهم فيها


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرة القيمة للغاية.


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (16 مارس 2008)

الف شكر علي هذه الاضافة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس طاحون (23 مارس 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## علي السعد (24 مارس 2008)

ممتاز.... وعساك على القوه


----------



## سمسموني (25 مارس 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## اللقلق (25 مارس 2008)

*سامت يدك*

الله يعطيك العافية.................................


----------



## اللقلق (25 مارس 2008)

*سلمت يدك*

الله يجزاك الجنة في الفردوس الاعلى قل آمين........


----------



## العبدالله (26 مارس 2008)

الف شكر ..


----------



## abuzreaq (26 مارس 2008)

الف شكرو بارك الله فيك


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعمار (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معيتيق (7 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## السندباد احمد (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (10 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك أخي المهندس الأستاذ والمعلم لنا ماهر 
على هذا المجهود
وأتمنى أن تعمل عن التوربين البخاري
وشكرا لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا .. 

على فكره اخى عباس كان فى موضوع عن التربينات خاص بى هتلاقيه من ضمن الصفحه الخاصه ب الملفات الشخصيه عندى
وشكرا


----------



## سيد سيد علام (13 أبريل 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا أخى على هذه المساهمة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## اراس الكردي (13 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا
تسلم يدك


----------



## سنوفة (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## ليبتون (16 مايو 2008)

lمشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس 2006 (16 مايو 2008)

اخوي الرابط مو شغال


----------



## zezo0o66 (8 يونيو 2008)

ياخي والله قهر كلكم شفنوه الا انا ومهندس 2006 
وش المشكلة ؟؟؟
يا ريت تتجاوب معنا بسرعة
مع العلم انو الموضوع قديم هذا يعني انك ما راح تقرا الردود
بس لا قريتها بيوم من الايام يا ريت ترشدنا للموقع الصحيح


----------



## رفعت هاشم (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عنوان البرنامج واضح انه جيد ولكن للأسف الرابط لايفتح


----------



## امحرقاوي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابطه مش شغله


----------



## senuors (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الشنواني (22 يناير 2009)

نرجو أعادة رفع الملف


----------



## Eng.Amir (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز ......
وشكرا ...


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى من فضلك اعد رفع الملف


----------



## وائل عبده (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع والرابط لا يعمل


----------



## malki (23 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى من فضلك اعد رفع الملف


----------



## mleege (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## متكي ورا الشمس (24 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ......

يرجى التأكد ومشكور سلفا


----------



## صائب العربي (1 مارس 2009)

*الرجاء إعادة رفع الملف*

الرجاء إعادة رفع الملف فالرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## abade 02 (1 مارس 2009)

معليش مافتح معايا الرابط ايش المشكلة


----------



## uint (13 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو إعادة الرفع


----------



## ابو حمزة عبدالرحمن (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولتضع نصب عينيك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "خير الناس أنفعهم للناس"


----------



## kahmad (22 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل أرجو وضع رابط فعال وشكرا


----------



## esma3ilawey (22 مارس 2009)

اللينك مش شغااااااااال


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (23 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عمل فعلا رائع ....يا ريت ما تحرمناش من هذه الاعمال الممتازة وياريت تبقى على باوربوينت ايضا
الباوربوينت ممتاز فى اعمال الشرح والعرض 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

وفقك الله 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

لكن الرابط لا يعمل نرجو الافادة 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زيد جبار (27 مارس 2009)

الرابط غير شغال يا اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## اللورد900 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الرابط غير شغال ارجو ان ترفعه على موقع وتضع الرابط


----------



## فراس بشناق (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف لا يعمل ارجو اعاده التحميل


----------



## نجومه (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط غير شغااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## elkhouly2060 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## chaikh (7 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء تنشيطه


----------



## nartop (8 فبراير 2010)

باركككككككككك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## Shaheen81 (8 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل و شكرا


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ammar-kh (10 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## abdelrahim (11 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## ياحظ ركز شوي (11 أبريل 2010)

شكر ا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ناصرزهرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[

:12: 
:67:*​


----------



## ايمن الصاقرابى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
واجهتنى مشكلة تحميل الكتاب من الرابط ..كلما احاول تاتينى الافادة بان العتوان غيرموجود
ارجومن اسرة الملتقى التفضل بحل المشكلة


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الرابط فصل لانه من سنه 2006

وشكرا


----------



## غفرم (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedzema (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس للاسف مش شغال معايا​


----------



## eng_sameh86 (27 أبريل 2013)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف وشكراً


----------



## eng_sameh86 (27 أبريل 2013)

Eng-Maher قال:


> اخى الرابط فصل لانه من سنه 2006
> 
> وشكرا


 




برجاء اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## أحمد محمود الخطيب (16 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل ياريت تنزلو تاني


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 سبتمبر 2016)

رابط اخر جديد 2016

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t574613.html?highlight=


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 سبتمبر 2016)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t574613.html?highlight=


----------



## korzaty (11 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا لك يا باشا على الملف وعلى الافادة​
​


----------



## zmzm92 (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور اخى العزيز​​


----------

